# Food Safety News - 06/10/2022 U.S. representative livid about new information in infant formula crisis



## daveomak.fs (Jun 10, 2022)

U.S. representative livid about new information in infant formula crisis​By Coral Beach on Jun 10, 2022 12:06 am
A member of Congress and consumer groups are expressing shock and asking hard questions about reports of additional infant deaths attributed to baby formula from Abbott Nutrition. Following a report on Wednesday citing a Food and Drug Administration document showing the additional deaths, bringing the total to 9, U.S. Rep. Rosa DeLauro, D-CT, slammed the... Continue Reading

Preparations underway for Blue Bell trial​By Dan Flynn on Jun 10, 2022 12:05 am
When a federal criminal trial is less than 60 days from jury selection, that’s usually when the pretrial stage heats up. But in the criminal case of United States of America v. Paul Kruse, pretrial, so far, is all cool. The fact is that neither the prosecutors nor the defense attorneys have had reason to... Continue Reading

Cheney wants state-inspected meat to be ‘great enough’ for out-of-state sales​By Dan Flynn on Jun 10, 2022 12:04 am
Rep. Liz Cheney is trying to come up with the recipe she needs to survive a six-way Republican primary on Aug. 16. It’s no surprise that the Wyoming congresswoman is making the state’s beef and meat products part of her “electoral stew.” Cheney has introduced a bill to allow state-inspected meat to be sold across... Continue Reading

Panel debates WHO’s food safety strategy​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 10, 2022 12:03 am
Officials from Europe and Africa have given their thoughts on a recently adopted international food safety plan that has set targets to reduce foodborne disease. In a health talk on June 8, Sandra Gallina, Directorate-General for Health and Food Safety at the EU Commission, and Amare Ayalew, of the African Union Commission, spoke about the... Continue Reading

Swiss checks show Listeria controls could be better​By News Desk on Jun 10, 2022 12:02 am
An assessment of Listeria controls at food companies in Switzerland has shown room for improvement, according to the Swiss Association of Cantonal Chemists (ACCS). As part of a nationwide inspection, more than 100 food businesses were checked to see whether they were meeting their legal obligations. This led to three companies being reported to the... Continue Reading

Bakery recalls packaged salads because of risk of Listeria contamination​By News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 10:35 pm
Northern Tier Bakery LLC of St. Paul Park, MN, is recalling 905 pounds of ready-to-eat salad products that may be adulterated with Listeria monocytogenes, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “The problem was discovered when the company notified FSIS that the firm’s product sampling resulted in a positive... Continue Reading

Baked goods from Spain recalled in Florida over adulteration from insect filth​By News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 03:25 pm
Gruvipa S. L. of Spain is recalling certain baked goods sold in Florida because the finished product is potentially adulterated with insect filth. The recall includes over 200,000 units of product. Recalled products: # Product Description Recall Number Classification Code Information Product Quantity Reason for Recall 1 CB1101001 BARRA XXL F-1274-2022 Class II LOT Best... Continue Reading

Fudge in Minnesota recalled over Salmonella concerns​By News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 03:23 pm
Klein Foods, Inc. of Marshall, MN is recalling Chocolate Peanut Butter Fudge because of potential Salmonella contamination. The products were distributed in Minnesota.  Recalled products: # Product Description Recall Number Classification Code Information Product Quantity Reason for Recall 1 Choc. Peanut Butter Fudge. Net Wt. 1/2 Pound (227g) Walnut Grove Mercantile Marshall, MN 56258 F-1281-2022... Continue Reading
General Mills recalls certain dipz products over Salmonella concernsBy News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 03:22 pm
General Mills of Golden Valley, MN is recalling certain “dipz” Lunch Blox products because of potential Salmonella contamination. The products were distributed in California, Georgia, Louisiana, Michigan, Missouri, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania and Texas. Recalled products: # Product Description Recall Number Classification Code Information Product Quantity Reason for Recall 1 dibz... Continue Reading


----------

